# TiVo Mini Wall Mount



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I just found out about the TiVo Mini Wall Mount. Is anybody here using one of these? Are they a good accessory?

I also have an Apple TV that I Am considering mounting. It looks like I may have more choices for mounting the Apple TV than I do the TiVo Mini.

I was just going to try using Velcro, but these solutions look better right now.

| TiVo


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

All of my Minis are mounted to the back of the TV except the one in our master bedroom. I have it mounted on the back of the dresser where the TV sits. The mount works like a charm.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

My 4 TiVo minis, non VOX, have notches built into them to mount to the wall. No other mount is required.


----------



## anthem11 (May 15, 2012)

I removed the feet off of my minis and used hook and loop to affix them to the back of my wall mounted tv. It only cost a few bucks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You can get a lot of velcro for $20. Works just as well as that bracket from Tivo. I personally just loop a tie wrap through the holes on the Mini and vent/mounting holes on my TV - cost: $0. I see no reason to mount to the wall instead of the back of the TV.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

anthem11 said:


> I removed the feet off of my minis and used hook and loop to affix them to the back of my wall mounted tv. It only cost a few bucks.


I am thinking about using Velcro. Is it easy to remove the feet from the TiVo Mini?


----------



## anthem11 (May 15, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> I am thinking about using Velcro. Is it easy to remove the feet from the TiVo Mini?


Yep!


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

If anyone has time, could they post pictures of how they fixed their mini to the the back of the TV with velcro or loops, or taking the feet off? I would rather do this than buy multiple brackets. I'm setting up a new house and will have multiple minis. Thanks!


----------

